# Amcor GPS 3900 restoration?!?



## TimPCTech (May 25, 2009)

http://www.amcorgroupusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=AMCOR&Category_Code=3900_PARTS That is all I could find for this GPS model so I called the customer support line and did not get anyone not even an operator. My friend said he was messing around with it and erased everything off of the memory card that held alll the data. I have googled attempted the customer service line and am getting nowhere someone got any suggestions?:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Get new friends


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you have to take it to an authorized dealer and they can reprogram it for you.


----------



## TimPCTech (May 25, 2009)

*Authorized dealers?*

is there a list of authorized dealers somewhere and would it even be cost effective to bring it to one of those "dealers" they probably charge what it cost to buy a new one, he was hoping I could download the files and copy and paste them back on his memory card then it would be working again


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You may contact the original manufacturer see if they would E-mail it.


----------

